# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > Setup و Deployment >  چگونگی ساخت فایل Setup

## amin3271

از دوستان میخوام روش ساخت فایل setup رو بطور کامل و دقیق برام توضیح بدن. 
برنامه ام با #c نوشته شده و بانک اطلاعاتی ام با Sqlserver2000 ساخته شده است.

----------


## مهدی رحیم زاده

سعی می کنم تا آخر امشب باتون بنویسم و بزارم تا استفاده کنید . 
فعلا

----------


## esmartiz_red

دوست عزیز یه جستجو تو همین سایت در مورد installsheild بکنین یه pdf خوب در موردش پیدا می کنین

----------


## shgroup

iranmsb عزیز
چی شد ما منتظریم ...

esmartiz_red عزیز
اصلا با InstallShield حال نمی کنم - فقط Setup خود دات نت

----------


## amin3271

iranmsb  عزیز 
چرا خبری از شما نشد؟
در ضمن میخوام sqlserver هنگام نصب برنامه روی سیستم نصب بشه.

----------


## مهدی رحیم زاده

چشم 
دارم آمادش می کنم . تا شب حتما  میزارم اینجا 
اما در مورد SQL قول نمی دم .

----------


## مهدی رحیم زاده

اینم فایل PDF آموزشی که قولشو داده بودم . 
امیدوارم که بدرد بخوره . 
شرمنده دوستان که یکمی دیر شد . 
موفق باشید .

----------


## amin3271

ضمن تشکر 
من طبق راهنمای شما شروع به ساخت فایل setup کردم اما به یه مشکل خوردم
در صفحه 3 راهنما در پارگراف 3 گفته اید " اگه به پنجره ای که باز میشه نگاه کنید ..." در هنگام ساخت shortcut برای من این پنجره باز نمیشه . درضمن یه خطا میده که باید خاصیت AlwaysCreate پوشه ای که در اون shortcut رو ساختی ، true کنی.
لطفا این مشکل من رو حل کنید.

----------


## مهدی رحیم زاده

> ضمن تشکر
> من طبق راهنمای شما شروع به ساخت فایل setup کردم اما به یه مشکل خوردم
> در صفحه 3 راهنما در پارگراف 3 گفته اید " اگه به پنجره ای که باز میشه نگاه کنید ..." در هنگام ساخت shortcut برای من این پنجره باز نمیشه . درضمن یه خطا میده که باید خاصیت AlwaysCreate پوشه ای که در اون shortcut رو ساختی ، true کنی.
> لطفا این مشکل من رو حل کنید.


می تونید روی فایل exe برنامه تون بعد از Add کردنش راست کلیک کنید و بعد Create Shortcut رو انتخاب کنید . همونجا یک Shortcut براتون از اون فایل ایجاد می کنه . حالا می تونید این Shortcut رو هرجایی که دوست دارید مثلا پوشه User`s Desktop  یا هرجای دیگه ای Drag کنید .و باقی آموزشو هم که نوشتم . 
موفق باشید .

----------


## amin3271

خوب مشکل حل شد اما دو تا سوال 
اول اینکه آیا من مجبورم  SqlServer2000 رو روی سیستم مقصد به طور جداگانه نصب کنم یا راهی هست که هنگام نصب برنامه sqlserver نصب بشه 
دوم اینکه تو پوشه Debug مربوط به پروژه setup چند تا پوشه مثل crystalReports و windowsInstaller3.1 هست که توی اونها هم فایل نصبی است آیا لازم هست هنگام نصب برنامه روی سیستم مقصد این فایل ها را جداگانه نصب کنیم یا اینکه خودبخود با نصب فایل setup اصلی اینها خودشون نصب میشن.
با تشکر

----------


## مهدی رحیم زاده

در مورد Sql زیاد اطلاع ندارم اما اون 2005 رو خودش نصب می کنه . البته فایلهای لازم برای شناخت بانک 
در مورد سئوال دومتون هم نه شما اصلا با اونا کاری ندارین و موقع نصب در صورتی که نصب نباشن خودشون نصب میشن و اگه نصب باشن نصب نمیشن . 
موفق باشید .

----------


## Alen

حالا يه سول ديگه راجع به ساخت setup 
من يه برنامه كوچيك دارم كه با #C نوشتم و وظيفش اينه كه كاراي مربوط به ديتا بيسم رو سروسامون بده
مي خوام ببينم ميشه اينو به setup‌اضافه كنم تا بعد از انجام همه كارها و در انتها اينم اجرا بشه؟
و كاربر مجبور نباشه به طور جداگانه اونو اجرا كنه؟
از batch files نمي تونم استفاده كنم چون بعد از نصب windows installer  سيستم احتياج به restart‌داره
ممنون ميشم اگه راهنماييم كنيد

----------


## مهدی رحیم زاده

فکر می کنم که بشه ، یعنی قطعا میشه اما چطوریشو نمی دونم ...
یکم روش کار کنم براتون میگم .

----------


## esmartiz_red

خوب بگو اون برنامه ات چه کار می کنه ؟
اما به نظر من بازم بهترین گزینه برای ساخت setup استفاده از یکی از نرم افزار هایی که به طور حرفه ای برای این کار در نظر گرفته شدن تعدادشونم که کم نیست
دیگه این همه دردسر که چه کار کنم رو نداری

----------


## Alen

اون برنامه ديتابيسم رو attach ميكنه ‏ ، مود تاييد اعتبار sql رو عوض مي كنه ، كاربر مورد نظر منو ميسازه و . . .

----------


## m.toosi

این فایل Create Setup learning.zip
دقیقا همون چیزی بود که دنبالش می گشتم

متشکرم از شما دوست عزیز

----------


## babak_com

سلام دوست عزیز
این pdf ی که دادی مفید بود ولی من نمیدونم چه فالهایی رو و از کدوم فولدر باید انتخاب و در فولدری که برای بیلد کردن ساختیم قرار بدم

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

دوستان اگه بخواهيم برنامه نصب اطلاعات نصب از اينترنت بگير و روي كامپيوتر مقصد نصب كن بايد چطوري عمل كرد ؟ آيا همچين چيزي ممكن هست؟

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

> دوستان اگه بخواهيم برنامه نصب اطلاعات نصب از اينترنت بگير و روي كامپيوتر مقصد نصب كن بايد چطوري عمل كرد ؟ آيا همچين چيزي ممكن هست؟


 آيا همچين چيزي ممكن هست؟ البته ديدم ولي نيدونم چطوري كسي بلد آموزش بده؟

----------


## fool66

> دوستان اگه بخواهيم برنامه نصب اطلاعات نصب از اينترنت بگير و روي كامپيوتر مقصد نصب كن بايد چطوري عمل كرد ؟ آيا همچين چيزي ممكن هست؟


فکر کنم این قابلیت رو داشته باشه 

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...8C%D9%84-setup

----------


## Fery666

سلام دوستان . یه کمک بهم کنین . فردا باید پروژه خودم رو تحویل بدم .

من یه برنامه نویشتم به VB.net و بانک اکسس و گزارش گیری از StimulSoft 2011.3
برنامه رو من با خود VS ستاپ ساختم روی بعضی سیستم ها با بانک مشکلی نداره ولی به Stimulsoft گیر میده .
ولی روی سیستم های 64 بیت به بانک من گیر میده . پیغام : Microsoft.ACE.OLEDB میده .

قبلا با وی بی 6 کار می کردم با برنامه Setup Factory می تونستم ببینم برنامه من به چه فایل های DLL نیاز داره . حالا من باید از کجا بدونم که برنامه من به چه فایل های DLL نیاز داره .

اگر روی سیستم شخص اصلا هیچی نصب نباشه ویندوز رو تازه عوض کرده باشه باید چکار کنم ؟؟؟؟؟

شما رو به خدا جواب بدین .

----------


## majid.gymnast

سلام
شاید لینک زیر بدردتون بخوره
http://pgar.ir/index.aspx?id=7

----------


## mehdi_7373

> اینم فایل PDF آموزشی که قولشو داده بودم . 
> امیدوارم که بدرد بخوره . 
> شرمنده دوستان که یکمی دیر شد . 
> موفق باشید .




واقعا ممنون 
عالی بود

----------

